# Longboat Key / Bradenton HELP



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

Head south to Ken Thompson on city island (Mote Marine). Not crowded and they have fresh water to rinse your boat / trailer. Just bring a hose! From there you can head north or south. Or you can try the Linley Street ramp on the northern end of Longboat Key.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Mercuryproteam said:


> Head south to Ken Thompson on city island (Mote Marine). Not crowded and they have fresh water to rinse your boat / trailer. Just bring a hose! From there you can head north or south. Or you can try the Linley Street ramp on the northern end of Longboat Key.


Thanks


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

+1 for the small ramp on north Longboat right next to the Mar Vista restaurant on Lois and Linley Ave - no problem launching a skiff, there.

There isn't much parking, so it sees almost no traffic, whatsoever. There are on-street spaces long enough for a vehicle and trailer half a block over on Broadway, which connects with Gulf of Mexico Dr.

Tons of great fishing around there. There is NO PARKING after 11 pm, so if you're heading out to hit docklights, make sure you're back in time.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> +1 for the small ramp on north Longboat right next to the Mar Vista restaurant on Lois and Linley Ave - no problem launching a skiff, there.
> 
> There isn't much parking, so it sees almost no traffic, whatsoever. There are on-street spaces long enough for a vehicle and trailer half a block over on Broadway, which connects with Gulf of Mexico Dr.
> 
> Tons of great fishing around there. There is NO PARKING after 11 pm, so if you're heading out to hit docklights, make sure you're back in time.


Cool
We usually get out early, and back by lunch


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I looked on google earth, didn't really show a boat ramp, is it by the pier?


----------



## stalkintail (Jan 20, 2009)

Search "Linley Street Longboat Key" on google earth and follow the street tot he bay. It is next tot he long dock.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

stalkintail said:


> Search "Linley Street Longboat Key" on google earth and follow the street tot he bay. It is next tot he long dock.[/QU
> I guess the trees are hiding it!
> I'll give a shot!
> Looks like a good location!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

jonterr said:


> I looked on google earth, didn't really show a boat ramp, is it by the pier?


It's a short ramp right next to the T-shaped pier. No parking, no bathrooms, nothing but a small ramp wide enough for a single small craft to launch. It's perfect.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> It's a short ramp right next to the T-shaped pier. No parking, no bathrooms, nothing but a small ramp wide enough for a single small craft to launch. It's perfect.


Wait
No parking???


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Wait
> No parking???


No attached parking lot, rather. There is on-street parking in the neighborhood.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> No attached parking lot, rather. There is on-street parking in the neighborhood.


Oh
Ok
Now all I need is somebody to tell me where to wet a hook!
Ha


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Oh
> Ok
> Now all I need is somebody to tell me where to wet a hook!
> Ha


Every flat in that area holds fish. I really dig Buttonwood / Whale Key a few miles south of the launch. It's about halfway down Longboat.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> Every flat in that area holds fish. I really dig Buttonwood / Whale Key a few miles south of the launch. It's about halfway down Longboat.


Nice
I think the place we stay is actually across the street from that inlet


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Nice
> I think the place we stay is actually across the street from that inlet


Any more pointers?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Any more pointers?


Help !?


----------



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Help !?


Did you check out Buttonwood a few miles south of the ramp?

We caught trout and snook there last weekend. 

Let us know how youre doing!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

duppyzafari said:


> Did you check out Buttonwood a few miles south of the ramp?
> 
> We caught trout and snook there last weekend.
> 
> Let us know how youre doing!


We left this morning
Ended up pulling in at Crystal River now


----------

